# Girl Needs Help! Wrong Ridge Vent Hip Roof



## Bridgett35 (Aug 29, 2015)

I do home remodeling, but this one got me. Attic space is approx. 3355. Installer insisted things would be fine against my views. Attic above 3 car garage (no insulation) is open to main attic. Installed 17ft of omni ridge vent to main home, 24ft ridge vent to garage and 6ft on bump out. I expressed I didn't think calculating garage ridge into main ridge requirements was sufficient, since hot air rises and was told garage would vent main attic as well since open to it. I then learn about the different ridge line rule of 3ft difference (after the fact) which both ridges of the garage and bump out are much much more then that. Should I have ridge vent removed and powered vents put back in? I now don't know if lower ridges will turn into intake and to top it off, the main attic doesn't have sufficient exhaust with







only 17ft if I were to close off other sections. Main attic has thick blown insulation . Adding more soffit venting and baffles, but don't know what to calculate it to now!


----------



## Bridgett35 (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone on this forum? I really need input


----------

